# Egg sharing and PCOS



## Ollieswife2004 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi there - I posted earlier about my blood results that came back today. Basically my day 2 FSH was 4.6 and my LH was 9.3 - apparently this ration is highly suggestive of PCO although a scan I had 4 months ago show no cysts and everything was declared normal!

My question is, how many ladies on here have egg shared with PCOS? What were you hormone levels? What was your egg production like? Where did you do your egg share?

I will be eternally grateful of any advice or info you can give me as I'm really down after speaking to the consultant today who told me there is a 90% chance that I will not be suitable for the egg share for this reason. Any advice on how I can convince him to at least consider me? 

xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Beth,

I too have PCOS and have egg shared 4 times. I could not tell you what my blood levels etc were, but i do know that not all egg share clinics will accept women with PCOS. I shared at Lister in London. I hope that helps. I wish all the luck in whatever path you choose to take.

Love Jena xx


----------



## LauraPink (Jun 5, 2007)

I was told exactly the same thing when my bloods came back, my LH was a lot higher, but had no signs of PCO, just had them repeated again and awaiting second set of results-if the results come back the same I will not be suitable to egg share at Bourne Hall  , but like Jena says every clinic has different rules! Hope goes ok for you x


----------

